# 5 days 1 car and sore magical fingers



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The car:

2000 Audi RS4 2.7 bi-turbo 490bhp 1 of 4 ever made in this colour.

The detail:

Full correction with protective film to be removed from bumpers and skirts.

Well i dont know where to start with this monster and as some of you know it wasnt my most enjoyable week :lol:

This car was dropped off at the unit last monday for a 2 day detail, well how wrong i was thinking that this was going to take just 2 days :doublesho ever tried removing film that has been on a car for 7 years :doublesho it just dont happen without a fight.

I started this car by giving it the usual 2 bm wash and removed all wheels to allow access to the inner arches and behind the wheels (customer request)
all shuts were cleaned along with inside the fuel cap and all badges were scrubbed with my little selection of wash brushes.

For this car i cracked open my new weapon in washing technology :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The 100% natural sea sponge bought back by me from Cyprus.










The wheels were then put back onto the car and drove into the unit where the fun would begin :lol:

The first job was to remove all the protective film and any glue that stayed on the car.

2 DAYS YES 2 DAYS TO REMOVE. the first day of removal my fingers were so sore i could hardly feel them and i called it aday sporting a nice blister on one of my fingers.

The next day i tried using a heat gun but this just made it worse so it was back to the fingers and alot of MAGIC 

I finally got the film off but i was left with so much glue i called the owner to say that i would keep the car another couple of days.

Heres a few pics of that stage:




























So with all the film and glue removed i started on the correction and for this car i used 3M fast cut plus on a green 3M pad to knock out all the swirls and followed that up with Menz FF via a Megs polishing pad.
A few during shots:


















































Thats the correction stage over and with the car being dusted down i gave the exhausts a good going over:


















On to the LSP and on this bad boy it got 3 coats of Z2 pro ZFXed with Z6 between followed by a squirt of CS and topped off with Z8.










So a mad week indeed but when you see the end results you know it was worth it.

The final shots:
ENJOY:


































































































































Thank you

Robbie


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like you really had your work cut out there with that film, Really nice work though, great results.


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Stunning looking car!

Changed my mind about putting my rear bumper protector on!


----------



## German Bimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

what a stunning car....and superb work!!!

u gotta hate protection films from now on 

how was working with that sea sponge??


----------



## Olliebloory (May 4, 2008)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice....love the rs line


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Robbie that protective film must have been a nightmare....


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely job ,lovely car! How was the paint underneath the protective film? You would imagine it to be factory fresh and pretty blemish free. Would it be correct to say that although the paint is protected from stone chips etc the film itself would become marked over time?

Sveneng


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovely car, I had an RS6 for a while I love my fast audi's.

Is this one tuned ? I ask as the RS4 is 380bhp standard, and it appears to
still have the standard exhaust.

Nice job.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

German Bimmer said:


> what a stunning car....and superb work!!!
> 
> u gotta hate protection films from now on
> 
> how was working with that sea sponge??


There are the ultimate mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

bbigman2000 said:


> Lovely car, I had an RS6 for a while I love my fast audi's.
> 
> Is this one tuned ? I ask as the RS4 is 380bhp standard, and it appears to
> still have the standard exhaust.
> ...


The exhaust is factory size but this one is a Miltek and yes the engine has been slightly tweeked  and it has a short shift kit added for that quick get away :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Lovely job ,lovely car! How was the paint underneath the protective film? You would imagine it to be factory fresh and pretty blemish free. Would it be correct to say that although the paint is protected from stone chips etc the film itself would become marked over time?
> 
> Sveneng


The paint was very slightly swirled from the year it never had film on and to be fair the film wasnt that bad either however this car has only covered 25k in 8 years

Robbie


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovely, many thanks, I would think that would be one happy owner, rare and beautiful car.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Glowing afters Robbie.

The brake calipers are cool.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Glowing afters Robbie.
> 
> The brake calipers are cool.


There from a new shape RS4 along with carriers and discs :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Robbie


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, definitely worth all the hard work even if that film was a PITA


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice one Robbie!

RS4's are the shizzle


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning - what a top finish.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

mint mate. I had to get the stickers of my mates time attack evo and i can feel your pain.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

cracking shot of the roof!!!!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The finish on the paint is stunning, top job!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Nice car too.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet work mate, very clever getting a pic of you with the makita in action too!!!!!:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Sweet work mate, very clever getting a pic of you with the makita in action too!!!!!:wave:


Did you feel my pain?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

My word, I would never want to be in that position with that film!

Must have taken ages!!!

Great end results though, top work there Robbie!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How many day. Glad I not getting the bill. But all that been said. Super transformation well worth it in the long run. Well done.:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Lovely looking car and a great job mate


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing work there mate...It look fantastic....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job Robbie:thumb:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Layer Cake stunning


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely colour!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Did you feel my pain?


I felt the pain mate, but the end result was worth it!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! What a mammoth task that was! :doublesho

Excellent work mate.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Super stunning.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I felt the pain mate, but the end result was worth it!!


Yeah i suppose it was :lol:


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

very impressive results there dude i must say.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work robbie, stunning looking car.


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

That is one of my favorite all time cars, and you made it like perfect!

Good Job!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome job, as always Robbie. I bet you had a few beers after this was finished huh? Well you deserve them. :thumb:

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb Robbie, thats one of my next details, Red RS4 Avant, 480bhp


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> Awesome job, as always Robbie. I bet you had a few beers after this was finished huh? Well you deserve them. :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.


:lol: i dont drink but i had a few coffees :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW I love these beasts.. Nice work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

bbigman2000 said:


> Lovely, many thanks, I would think that would be one happy owner, rare and beautiful car.


Only 4 in this colour :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi there, spectacular car and finish!!

please tell me more about the black cabrio parked in the background??

its the same as mine,would be keen to get some tips and advice on paint care.


rgds hus


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

hus55 said:


> hi there, spectacular car and finish!!
> 
> please tell me more about the black cabrio parked in the background??
> 
> ...


Hi mate

That car doesnt have anything to do with me.

Sorry


----------



## Kev F (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh bugger.....after reading this, I am worried now. I have a Merc AMG CLS coming in next week and the client has asked for the protection film to be removed as he is selling it....:wall:

Robbie, great work mate. Looks ace once you've worked your magic on it....

Lovely looking workshop you've got there too....:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Well done for sticking it out Robbie. The RS4 I did recently was a great car to work on, but exceedingly hard work (even without the film issues), it had done a lot more miles and was in a pretty bad state to start with.

Harry's workshop has worked out nicely for you


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Well done for sticking it out Robbie. The RS4 I did recently was a great car to work on, but exceedingly hard work (even without the film issues), it had done a lot more miles and was in a pretty bad state to start with.
> 
> Harry's workshop has worked out nicely for you


I wouldnt of wished this detail on my worst enemy :lol:
Yeah the unit is very handy until i get mine sorted :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very very nice indeedy, great work there and perseverance


----------



## camcc (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks amazing - love the colour!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments on this one guys.

Bumped as the customer couldnt find it.

Robbie


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, looks really glossy


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

Anymore details on the sea sponge? Never even thought of using one before!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

BREMBO said:


> Anymore details on the sea sponge? Never even thought of using one before!


No real details to give other than there awesome for cleaning, super scratch free, last a long time but not cheap.

The one you see in this write up is 1 of 30 i bought back from Cyprus they cost around £10 each but are truly worth it. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> No real details to give other than there awesome for cleaning, super scratch free, last a long time but not cheap.
> 
> The one you see in this write up is 1 of 30 i bought back from Cyprus they cost around £10 each but are truly worth it. :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


you bought 30 back from cyprus !?! lol

i got my sister to bring me couple as she's come to london for xmas. lookinf forward to using it


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Crack job, lovely rims:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kos said:


> you bought 30 back from cyprus !?! lol
> 
> i got my sister to bring me couple as she's come to london for xmas. lookinf forward to using it


:lol: youll love it Kos :thumb:


----------

